# Mk4 HID Question



## ukferrari (Jun 25, 2008)

Would these projector headlights work with HID's in the projector low beams? A pre-installed HID kit is an option so I am assuming that they will work with HID's?
http://www.parts4euro.com/DCSh...d=115 
There is another set of headlights on the website, but there is no option for a pre-installed HID kit, so I would guess that these do not support HID's, but please correct me if I am wrong. Also would it be possible to change the color of the angel eyes to a white color from yellow?:
http://www.parts4euro.com/DCSh...d=446 
TIA
Ukferrari


----------



## ukferrari (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Mk4 HID Question (ukferrari)*

ttt


----------



## ukferrari (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Mk4 HID Question (ukferrari)*

lunch at work bump


----------



## ukferrari (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Mk4 HID Question (ukferrari)*

after dinner bump


----------



## silver_slayer (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Mk4 HID Question (ukferrari)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ukferrari* »_Would these projector headlights work with HID's in the projector low beams? A pre-installed HID kit is an option so I am assuming that they will work with HID's?
http://www.parts4euro.com/DCSh...d=115 
*yes these support HID's, however the tru HID enthusiest will say not to do it since it was made for halogen lights. it will work just fine, give you a nice bright pattern, and a sharp cutoff.*
There is another set of headlights on the website, but there is no option for a pre-installed HID kit, so I would guess that these do not support HID's, but please correct me if I am wrong. Also would it be possible to change the color of the angel eyes to a white color from yellow?:
http://www.parts4euro.com/DCSh...d=446 
*these will also work with HID's. and they perform better IMO than the first ones. the angel eyes on these kinda suck IMO, but you can change them to a white halo by using white LED bulbs. each headlights takes 8 bulbs to light the halo, so LED's could get expensive for these lights.*
TIA
Ukferrari

see bold above ^^^^^


----------



## ukferrari (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Mk4 HID Question (silver_slayer)*

thanks Im gonna get the first ones with an 8000K hid kit in the lows


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Mk4 HID Question (ukferrari)*

8,000k?
Yeah, That's the winning ticket








You do know that as you go higher in color you actually lose light, Right?
If you want a good compromise in color and light output, don't go any higher than 6,000K.


----------



## pmacutay (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: Mk4 HID Question (ukferrari)*

Some halogen projctors may "work" as in the bulb physically fits in and gives you a nice cutoff, but the cutoff _shape_ is what matters.
Hopefully you don't get cutoffs like my halogen projectors...








That cutoff is fine for the oncoming traffic, and cars to the left and ahead of you...but anyone to the right will hate you. (and even more if you get 8000K's)
I need to dig into mine and fix that cutoff soon...


----------



## ukferrari (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Mk4 HID Question (pmacutay)*

what lights are that beam pattern from? And im gonna get the 6k. And how do you physically "fix" the cutoff?


----------



## pmacutay (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: Mk4 HID Question (ukferrari)*

They are from eBay "halo" style headlights. I think they're Helix reps (or even actual Helix lights but sold cheaper)
To fix the cutoff, you have to open the projector and physically alter the cutoff shield to the correct shape.


----------



## silver_slayer (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Mk4 HID Question (pmacutay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pmacutay* »_They are from eBay "halo" style headlights. I think they're Helix reps (or even actual Helix lights but sold cheaper)
To fix the cutoff, you have to open the projector and physically alter the cutoff shield to the correct shape.

yup, i had the same lights, went in there and fixed the cutoff...it was actually pretty easy, just a matter of getting the cutoff steps the same height. but swapping the shield was pretty easy.
here is my cutoff, you can see how high it goes on the right side....i felt bad, so i just stayed in the right lane


----------



## jer_stud56 (Jul 27, 2008)

well thanks to silver_slayer I have FK/Depo headlights now. 6500K HIDs in my low beams. Couldn't be happier haha.
http://www.parts4euro.com/DCSh...d=446
These same headlights with "Xentec" HID Conversion kit off ebay.
The cutoff on mine looks fine. I actually like it. It's not that big of an angle like the one pmacutay posted...
I'll try to get a picture for you tonight.


----------



## pmacutay (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (jer_stud56)*

Does it level off or does it continue upwards?
I'm curious now.


----------



## pmacutay (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: Mk4 HID Question (silver_slayer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver_slayer* »_
yup, i had the same lights, went in there and fixed the cutoff...it was actually pretty easy, just a matter of getting the cutoff steps the same height. but swapping the shield was pretty easy.
here is my cutoff, you can see how high it goes on the right side....i felt bad, so i just stayed in the right lane
















Hey, I was wondering...were you able to pull the projectors out the back, or did you bake and pop the lenses off and get at them from the front?
I'm a little scared to pop mine open cuz I broke an OEM set before. Then again, the silicone might be a little softer in these, since they're newer...


----------



## ukferrari (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Mk4 HID Question (pmacutay)*

So if I got these headlights:

http://www.parts4euro.com/DCSh...d=115 
Would the beam pattern be ok, or all screwed up if i dropped in a 6000K Hid kit? Also has anyone purchased these lights, if so do you have any pics of them installed?
TIA
Ukferrari


----------



## ukferrari (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Mk4 HID Question (ukferrari)*

jst got to work bump


----------



## ukferrari (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Mk4 HID Question (ukferrari)*

Has anyone ever brought these lights?
http://www.parts4euro.com/DCSh...d=115 
How were they, good quality? How was the beam pattern?
TIA 
Ukferrari


----------



## ukferrari (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Mk4 HID Question (ukferrari)*

ttt


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: Mk4 HID Question (ukferrari)*

All of these headlights are made in China by, most likely, Depo. With aftermarket headlights the quality can be hit or miss. Just lower your expectations when you buy them.


----------

